# Enfin Macbook commandé



## Rémi M (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, je viens de commander mon Macbook sur Apple store. Je suis très heureux!
Maintenant avez-vous des astuces a me donner ou a me conseiller de faire tel et tel chose! 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Tox (4 Novembre 2007)

Bravo ! Avec 10.5, en outre, tu vas faire un bond dans le futur de l'informatique 

Quelle configuration as-tu retenue ?


----------



## corloane (4 Novembre 2007)

Félicitation! J'ai ce petit ordinateur depuis un an, que du bonheur


----------



## monvilain (4 Novembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Maintenant avez-vous des astuces a me donner ou a me conseiller de faire tel et tel chose!
> Merci d'avance!



L&#224; comme &#231;a:

D&#233;baller

l'allumer

Profiter


----------



## Umbre (4 Novembre 2007)

Et pleurer ! 

[ et chercher un Wallpaper qui ne face pas honte a ton joujou ! ]


----------



## Rémi M (4 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Bravo ! Avec 10.5, en outre, tu vas faire un bond dans le futur de l'informatique
> 
> Quelle configuration as-tu retenue ?



2go de ram 
160 go en disque dur et après comme tous les nouveaux macbook


----------



## Emmanuelion (4 Novembre 2007)

f&#233;licitations !

beaucoup de RAM et un disque dur g&#233;n&#233;reux : tu as fait le bon choix.
La RAM te permettra d'&#234;tre tout le temps &#224; l'aise sur ton syst&#232;me, c'est le choix que j'ai fait pour mon macbook il y a six mois.

En plus, tu pourras m&#234;me monter &#224; 4 Go pour lorsque tu passeras en 10.6 ;-)


----------



## Spyd3rX (4 Novembre 2007)

et bien on sera 2 à franchir le pas  . Premier mac commandé : Mac Book Noircool avec 2go de ram, 160giga et iwork 08. Vivement la réceptions !!


----------



## Rémi M (4 Novembre 2007)

Oui, tu m'étonnes sauf que moi c'est un Macbook blanc mais bon ce n'est qu'un détail!!
Oui vivement la réception!! Tu l'a commandé aujourd'hui??


----------



## Spyd3rX (4 Novembre 2007)

je l'ai commandé le jour de la sortie de la nouvelle révision, samedi je pense

Expedition prévue le 7 novembre


----------



## corloane (5 Novembre 2007)

Emmanuelion a dit:


> félicitations !
> 
> beaucoup de RAM et un disque dur généreux : tu as fait le bon choix.
> La RAM te permettra d'être tout le temps à l'aise sur ton système, c'est le choix que j'ai fait pour mon macbook il y a six mois.
> ...



c'est possible 4go pour un macbook?


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2007)

Oui, sur les derniers, en raison de l'architecture Santa Rosa. Sur les C2D pr&#233;c&#233;dents, seuls 3.3 Go sont reconnus.


----------



## ashitaka (5 Novembre 2007)

Salut !

HEHE Moi aussi je viens juste de commander le macbook 2.2ghz blanc de base sur l'applestore téléphonique.

HEHE.... j'ai hate car mon ibook G4 fatigue vraiment... mais vraiment... (lenteur EXTREME.... prise éthernet défoncée mais marche encore, CD bloqué, autonomie 1H).

Vivement cette fin de semaine.

a+


----------



## Rémi M (5 Novembre 2007)

Je te comprend!! Aujourd'hui je ne peux plus changer sur mon Macbook!! Il bloqué pour qu'on me l'envoie je suis trop préssé de voir sur la fiche de Apple Store "Expédié"!!


----------



## satel13 (5 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Attention, les nouveaux macbook sur l'Apple store sont depuis 2 ou 3 jours en vente.
La différence entre le nouveau et l'ancien macbook se situe au niveau du processeur, il passe à 2.2ghz!

Perso, j'ai commandé mon macbook la semaine dernière (donc ancien modèle:hein: ), je viens d'appeler l'Apple store!
Donc, il faut maintenant que j'attende la livraison du Macbook, puis je dois faire une demande d'enlevement, puis recommande, puis relivraison,......

Bref, du temps perdu pour une non communication de la part d'Apple 

@+​


----------



## Rémi M (5 Novembre 2007)

Pas de bol pour toi moi j'ai voulu attendre jusqu'au bout et j'ai bien fait à ce que je vois!!


----------



## ashitaka (5 Novembre 2007)

command&#233; ce matin...

 		 			Pr&#234;t(s) &#224; l'exp&#233;dition 		

 	 		 			 		 			 				 					 						 							D&#233;lai estim&#233; d'exp&#233;dition: 05 Nov, 2007 - 06 Nov, 2007 						 						 							 								
D&#233;lai estim&#233; de livraison: 07 Nov, 2007 - 09 Nov, 2007

hehe


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2007)

satel13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Attention, les nouveaux macbook sur l'Apple store sont depuis 2 ou 3 jours en vente.
> La différence entre le nouveau et l'ancien macbook se situe au niveau du processeur, il passe à 2.2ghz!
> ...


Ou tu laisses tomber, la mise à jour étant mineure de chez mineure... Surtout si le MB commandé possède un écran sans pixel mort !


----------



## Rémi M (5 Novembre 2007)

ashitaka a dit:


> commandé ce matin...
> 
> Prêt(s) à l'expédition
> 
> ...



Ta du bol parce que moi c'est marqué expedition : 08 Nov, 2007
livraison : 13 Nov, 2007 - 14 Nov, 2007


----------



## ashitaka (5 Novembre 2007)

Je pense que c'est parce que tu as fait des modifs de configuration. J'ai pris le mod&#232;le "en rayon".


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2007)

Toute modification sur l'AS entraîne un délai supplémentaire.


----------



## ashitaka (5 Novembre 2007)

Exp&#233;di&#233; le: *Nov 5, 2007*

YOOOUUUHHOOU


----------



## Rémi M (5 Novembre 2007)

Bravo


----------



## Rémi M (5 Novembre 2007)

Moi pas encore toujours "Pas encore expédié"

ashitaka tu as pris quoi comme configuration?


----------



## ashitaka (5 Novembre 2007)

hehe bravo &#224; l'AppleStore. enfin.. bon, c'est moi qui apporte les sous tout de meme... alors bon 

j'ai pris le blanc 2,2ghz :  						MB 13.3/2.2/2X512/120/SD-DL:WHITE-FRA

sans modifications de configuration pour deux raisons : ca fait dej&#224; cher 1099 euros.... et ca peut  se faire plus tard la RAM (2x2go je pense &#224; terme) et le disque dur aussi (voire disque dur externe).


----------



## Rémi M (5 Novembre 2007)

Ok c'est normal alors parce que moi j'ai pris 2go de ram + 160go en disque dur alors je prefere sa!! Tu m'a fait peur


----------



## ashitaka (5 Novembre 2007)

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,FR     05/11/2007     22:46     EN TRANSIT
EINDHOVEN, BEST,NL            05/11/2007     22:45     LECTURE AU DEPART
                                           05/11/2007     20:55     LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
NL     05/11/2007     10:01     INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION RE&#199;UES

Je suis impressionn&#233; par leur rapidit&#233;.


----------



## Freddy03h (6 Novembre 2007)

J'ai commander mon MB le 2 Octobre et je viens de recevoir un e-mail il y a 1/2 heure pour me dire qu'il a était envoyé (normalement indiqué 7novembre pour date d'envoi) et la date de réception est passé du 16 au 14 novembre.

Mais ma commande fait lente comparée aux vôtres, j'ai pris le 2.2Ghz Blanc de base (disque dur et ram commandés ailleurs) avec une câble vga, une mighty mousse, un clavier filaire et une housse larobe de be-ez, vous croyez que c'est ça qui ralentit ?


----------



## Tox (6 Novembre 2007)

Oui, c'est cela.


----------



## Almamida (6 Novembre 2007)

ashitaka a dit:


> CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,FR     05/11/2007     22:46     EN TRANSIT
> EINDHOVEN, BEST,NL            05/11/2007     22:45     LECTURE AU DEPART
> 05/11/2007     20:55     LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
> NL     05/11/2007     10:01     INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES
> ...



Pour l'avoir payé à 1099 tu es passé par l'offre AOC ?
Si c'est le cas, ils t'ont demandé d'envoyer la photocopie de ta carte ? Car ils le demandent dans un mail à mon ami et on a ni fax, ni scanner, on va être obligés de passer par le courrier normal.
Ils bloquent la commande en attendant ?


----------



## ashitaka (6 Novembre 2007)

> Pour l'avoir pay&#233; &#224; 1099&#8364; tu es pass&#233; par l'offre AOC ?
> Si c'est le cas, ils t'ont demand&#233; d'envoyer la photocopie de ta carte ? Car ils le demandent dans un mail &#224; mon ami et on a ni fax, ni scanner, on va &#234;tre oblig&#233;s de passer par le courrier normal.
> Ils bloquent la commande en attendant ?



Tout &#224; fait, je suis pass&#233; par l'Apple on Campus. Non, apparemment, j'ai une voix d'&#233;tudiant qui suffit  Quoiqu'il en soit, je pense que normalement il faut la carte. J'ai toute de m&#234;me demand&#233; si je devais envoyer une copie de ma carte. Il m'a dit que s'il en avait besoin, il me recontacterai.
*
J'ai une solution pour toi. *

Il y a deux ans, j'&#233;tais dans la m&#234;me situation que toi avec l'offre MIPE. On m'a demand&#233; cette fois ma carte d'&#233;tudiant : oui ca bloque la commande. Je n'avais ni scanner ni fax. Alors, j'ai simplement pris une photo avec mon appareil photo num&#233;rique assez proche pour avoir une bonne image. J'ai envoy&#233; par mail et c'est pass&#233;.

Good luck.


----------



## Almamida (6 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse 

Je vais voir pour faire comme ça. Par contre, on vient de recevoir un mail pour dire que le colis avait été envoyé et on a un numéro de suivi UPS et une date de réception estimée pour le 9 novembre 
Ils l'auraient envoyé sans attendra le justificatif ?


----------



## ashitaka (6 Novembre 2007)

Benh comme pour moi je pense alors.

Vous avez certainement une bonne voix d'&#233;tudiant lol


----------



## nicolasf (6 Novembre 2007)

J'ai reçu mon MacBook noir 2,2 ghz ce matin. J'avais un iBook avant, c'est ma première expérience Intel, donc je n'ai pas tellement de points de repère. Les ventilateurs tournent, j'ai l'impression, tout le temps mais la plupart du temps, très lentement (aux alentours de 1800 rpm d'après iStat) et de façon inaudible jusque là (je verrais ce soir, dans le calme). Par contre, il chauffe beaucoup plus que l'iBook, et le ventilateur souffle en conséquence, mais s'arrête aussi vite.

Bon sinon ça a l'air assez génial. Le disque dur de 160 go est très silencieux et rapide, ça me change de mon vieux 40 go. J'installerai dans les jours à venir les 2 go de RAM, mais ça tourne bien avec 1 Go. Je n'ai pas encore installé d'applications nécessitant Rosetta ceci dit.

Pour ce qui est de la partie graphique, j'aurais du mal à en dire quoi que ce soit, vu que je ne joue pas du tout. La partie graphique de Leopard tourne parfaitement bien, mais le contraire aurait été étonnant. 

Dernière chose qui me vient à l'esprit : le clavier, dans la nouvelle disposition (comme les claviers alu). Ça ne change pas grand chose, mais je vais quand même me tromper quelque fois, avant de me rappeller que le son et exposé ont été changés de place. Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de touche pour Spaces à l'origine. Au final, avec seulement deux touches programmables (F5 et F6), on est un peu à l'étroit...

Voilà ces quelques heures d'expérience...


----------



## Spyd3rX (6 Novembre 2007)

je suis passé en statut "prêt à l'expédition" 
J'espere qu'il sera livré demain


----------



## Rémi M (6 Novembre 2007)

Pareil que moi!! Je viens d'aller voir a 18h53min et c'est marqué "Prêt(s) à l'expédition!!

Spyd3rX c'est quoi ta configuration de ton Macbook??


----------



## Rémi M (6 Novembre 2007)

Vous savez d' où ils envoient les Macs??


----------



## Spyd3rX (6 Novembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Pareil que moi!! Je viens d'aller voir a 18h53min et c'est marqu&#233; "Pr&#234;t(s) &#224; l'exp&#233;dition!!
> 
> Spyd3rX c'est quoi ta configuration de ton Macbook??


comme la tienne mais en noir et iwork 08



immortal2 a dit:


> Vous savez d' o&#249; ils envoient les Macs??


des Pays-Bas apparament, regarde le suivi de *ashitaka*


----------



## Rémi M (6 Novembre 2007)

Ok merci!!


----------



## nicolasf (6 Novembre 2007)

Le mien est venu des Pays-Bas aussi. Envoyé le 2, reçu le 6, c'est pas mal sachant qu'il y avait le week-end entre les deux...

Je pense qu'ils ont fait un peu de stocks aux Pays-Bas donc à moins de les modifier, les MB vont venir pendant quelques temps rapidement...


----------



## Spyd3rX (6 Novembre 2007)

perso ca m'arrage  J'habite en belgique et g&#233;n&#233;ralement, les colis arrivent plus vite des pays-bas que de France 

[HS]
Pour la petite histoire (en attendant le macbook) j'ai fallit me retrouver avec comme portable un Dell M1330, command&#233; le jour de sa sortie (vers fin juillet). Mais le portable a eu un rallongement de d&#233;lais de *3 mois! *J'ai ainsi annul&#233; la commande, tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;us...
C'est alors, &#224; ce moment l&#224;, que ma copine s'achete un imac 24"... Puis la c'est le coup de foudre (pour l'imac ...). 
J'ai &#233;t&#233; bluff&#233; lorsque qu'elle m'a dit qu'il suffisait de glisser le programme ou le jeux dans "application" pour qu'il s'installe . Bien sur il y'a d'autres aspects qui m'ont pouss&#233; &#224; passer chez mac, comme le style mac .

Peutetre un future switch total vers mac? (s'il ya mise &#224; jour de la carte graphique de l'imac, je fonce)
[/HS]

Ze veux mon mac....


----------



## Rémi M (6 Novembre 2007)

Vivement demain (même si c'est le dernier jour des vacances) mais je verrais marqué "Expédition"


----------



## Rémi M (7 Novembre 2007)

Toujours pas marqu&#233; &#224; 12h "Expedition"
         Toujours marqu&#233; "Pr&#234;t(s) &#224; l'exp&#233;dition"
Enfin je suis content c'est pr&#234;t!!


----------



## ashitaka (7 Novembre 2007)

Je l'ai recu  UPS super cool vient me livrer &#224; l'&#233;cole.

1ere remarque : ventilation bien plus bruyante que le ibook. on dirait un avion qui d&#233;colle et qui att&#233;ri.

a quoi sert le chiffon noir ? pour essuyer l'&#233;cran (certainement)?

je fais joujou et je reinstalle je pense.

a+ 

edit :

Cela fait super plaisir d'avoir une grande r&#233;solution!!! Quel changement. Quelle claret&#233; d'&#233;cran aussi compar&#233; &#224; l'ibook. J'&#233;cris mon premier message avec l&#224;.


----------



## Almamida (7 Novembre 2007)

Moi aussi je viens de recevoir mon Macbook ! :love:

Commandé le 05/11 sur le refurb et reçu il y a quelques instants !  J'y croyais pas trop, mais ils ont bien respecté le délais annoncé !

Sinon, pour mon premier Mac... C'est une tuerie !
Mon Toshiba qui a un an est renvoyé à l'âge de pierre à côté ! 

Là je fais la mise à jour vers Léopard, je poste mes photos tout à l'heure ! :love:


----------



## Rémi M (7 Novembre 2007)

Bravo!!! Moi normalement il me l'envoie le 8 novembre!! Donc très pressé d'être demain (Mais le 8 novembre fini les vacances!!)


----------



## nicolasf (7 Novembre 2007)

Il est en effet bien plus bruyant que l'iBook. Mais le bruit est différent : il souffle fort mais pas longtemps, contrairement à l'iBook. Et il souffle beaucoup plus vite j'ai l'impression, il attend pas d'être chaud, dès que les processeurs sont demandés, il lance le ventilateur. Et le fait de souffler faiblement en permanence, c'est nouveau aussi par rapport aux iBook. Il me semble aussi que c'est nouveau par rapport aux anciens MacBook, mais je peux me tromper.

Sinon, j'avais remarqué aussi le chiffon. Je pense que c'est le même que pour les iPhone ou iPod Touch.

Et l'écran, c'est un peu le jour et la nuit en effet ! Même si finalement, une résolution encore plus fine ne m'aurait pas dérangé (mais j'aime bien quand c'est petit). 

Mais le plus gros changement au final, c'est quand même la puissance des processeurs, par rapport au G4, ça décoiffe !


----------



## Rémi M (7 Novembre 2007)

Mon Macbook est enfin exp&#233;di&#233;


----------



## Rémi M (7 Novembre 2007)

Youhhhouuuuu!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashitaka (7 Novembre 2007)

hehe..super. tu vas voir ca vient vite.


----------



## Rémi M (7 Novembre 2007)

Oui je suis trop content même si demain c'est fini les vacances je suis impatient de l'avoir entre mes mains!!!


----------



## leforban (7 Novembre 2007)

Salut !
Je viens de finir de lire ce topic et je suis très heureux pour ceux qui ont déja reçu leur machine.

Perso le mien, un macbook noir de base (250 go dd et 4go ram commandés a part) et prévu demain à la livraison.

Cepandant une remarque récurente dans vos postes me tracasse un peu. A propos du bruit !

Pour moi le bruit que fait une machine est très important donc je suis un peu inquiet. Est-ce que le bruit est vraiment important ?

Sinon ce probleme sera peut-etre résolu par une mise a jour efi ou firmware...


----------



## ashitaka (7 Novembre 2007)

Bon.. j'avoue avoir un peu exag&#233;r&#233;.. lol.... en m&#234;me temps, j'ai compar&#233; &#224; mon ibook. 

Les mont&#233;es en vitesse du ventilo sont tres ponctuelles... et assez rares. Ne t'inqui&#232;tes pas


----------



## nicolasf (7 Novembre 2007)

Il faut se m&#233;fier de mes remarques : j'ai eu pendant un an et demi un iBook qui ne faisait vraiment pas de bruit. Le ventilateur ne se mettait en marche que tr&#232;s rarement et sinon, on entendait que le disque dur. 

L&#224;, le ventilo tourne en permanence, mais tr&#232;s faiblement : le clavier couvre ce bruit totalement. Et il est vrai qu'il fait du bruit quand les processeurs sont utilis&#233;s. Ceci dit, le ventilateur r&#233;agit tr&#232;s rapidement, pour se lancer mais aussi pour s'arr&#234;ter.

Je terminerai en disant que par rapport au portable PC que j'avais avant mon iBook, c'est le jour et la nuit. En gros, quand le Macbook fait le plus de bruit, c'&#233;tait &#224; peu pr&#232;s normal avec ce PC. C'est vraiment la comparaison avec l'iBook qui surprend au d&#233;part. Mais au final, cela fait maintenant deux jours que je l'ai, je pense que l'on peut dire qu'il est assez silencieux. En traitement de texte/navigation Internet/iTunes (mon utilisation la plus courante), le ventilateur reste &#224; 1800 rpm et la musique le couvre all&#232;grement... 

De plus, sur d'autres plans, il est bien plus silencieux que l'iBook : lecteur de DVD, inaudible par rapport &#224; l'iBook, mais aussi clavier, le seul bouton de souris... Le disque dur est aussi plus silencieux mais comme tu vas le changer imm&#233;diatement (d'ailleurs, ce sera quoi le 250 exactement ?)...

EDIT : ah bah grill&#233; comme on dit... Au moins, cela montre que nos opinions s'accordent totalement et on avait tous les deux un iBook avant...


----------



## ashitaka (7 Novembre 2007)

Yep 

Petite remarque.. je ne comprends pas pourquoi m&#234;me surfer est devenu un r&#233;el plaisir. Avec mon ibook, firefox ramait completement (pourquoi ? &#233;volution du contenu web en 2 ans ? ) L&#224; c'est fluide avec le macbook, heureusement.


----------



## Favremax (7 Novembre 2007)

ashitaka a dit:


> Yep
> 
> Petite remarque.. je ne comprends pas pourquoi même surfer est devenu un réel plaisir. Avec mon ibook, firefox ramait completement (pourquoi ? évolution du contenu web en 2 ans ? ) Là c'est fluide avec le macbook, heureusement.



Je pense que le contenu des pages web, meme si de façon minime en 2 ans, c'est quand meme alourdi. Ceci dit, je pense aussi que la difference de chauffe et de bruit ventilo comparé à l'IBook, est due au processeur bien plus puissant, donc forcement plus"chaud".


----------



## leforban (7 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses.

le dd sera : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/7381/250-go-sata-25-samsung-5400tmn-8mo-interne.html

La mémoire : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6457/memoire-2-go-sodimm-ddr2-667-macbook-imac-intel-et-pc.html


Ce qui m'embete c'est que ma commande macway n'est pas encore expédiée (je crois que la ram n'était plus en stock) et que je vais recevoir le portable demain. Donc je vais me servir un peu du dd d'origine.

Comment faire pour ensuite "copier coller" le contenu du dd d'origine sur celui de 250 go ? Ou alors attendre de recevoir le dd et refaire l'instal ?


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> En traitement de texte/navigation Internet/iTunes (mon utilisation la plus courante), le ventilateur reste à 1800 rpm et la musique le couvre allègrement...


Sur une révision C, le ventilateur est quasi inaudible à 1800 tours/minute...


----------



## Spyd3rX (7 Novembre 2007)

mac book livré aussi pour moi, mais livraison prévue mardi prochain...

Par contre, j'ai reçu mon joujou numéro 2 : l'iphone


----------



## leforban (8 Novembre 2007)

Spyd3rX a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai reçu mon joujou numéro 2 : l'iphone


   :love: :love:


----------



## Tox (8 Novembre 2007)

leforban a dit:


> Comment faire pour ensuite "copier coller" le contenu du dd d'origine sur celui de 250 go ?


SuperDuper ou Carbon Copy Cloner. Mais vérifier au préalable qu'ils soient compatibles avec la 10.5.


----------



## leforban (8 Novembre 2007)

Oui merci pour ta r&#233;ponse. En fait je connais ces deux logiciels de noms mais je ne connais pas leur fonctionnement.

Comment dois-je m'y prendre concretement ?

Mettre le dd de 250 gigas dans un boitier externe et faire une copie dessus ?


----------



## Spyd3rX (8 Novembre 2007)

vous savez ou on trouve le tracking ID pour suivre le colis?


----------



## Tox (8 Novembre 2007)

Il s'agit même de clône ! Le disque ainsi copier devient la réplique exact du disque système. Il permet donc de démarrer l'ordinateur.

Et oui, il s'agit simplement de le mettre en boîtier externe et de clôner.


----------



## leforban (8 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Il s'agit même de clône ! Le disque ainsi copier devient la réplique exact du disque système. Il permet donc de démarrer l'ordinateur.
> 
> Et oui, il s'agit simplement de le mettre en boîtier externe et de clôner.




Merci pour ta réponse. ça devrait aller sans probleme.

Macway n'expédiera pas mon dd et ma ram avant début de semaine prochaine. Rupture de stock du dd


----------



## leforban (8 Novembre 2007)

Spyd3rX a dit:


> vous savez ou on trouve le tracking ID pour suivre le colis?




Tu devrais avoir une page comme celle qui suit lorsque tu cliques sur suivre cette expédition. La tu trouves le code du transporteur que tu vas coller sur son site dans la case appropiée.





Remarque : Dans mon cas j'ai d'abord eu un numéro qui ne correspondait a rien, et ensuite la page d'apple a été mise a jour avec les bonnes infos


----------



## Spyd3rX (8 Novembre 2007)

je n'ai pas la meme page que toi :


----------



## leforban (8 Novembre 2007)

Oui c'est normal c'est parce que ta commande n'a pas encore été expédiée. Elle sera expédié le 13. Mais peut-etre plus tot...


----------



## nicolasf (8 Novembre 2007)

OK, merci Tox, ce n'est donc pas nouveau.

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait eu de changement entre la Rev C et la D, si ce n'est peut-être un refroidissement plus efficace du fait des grilles d'aération plus larges... Ce matin, quatre heures de cours en traitement de texte pur, la température est restée entre 40 et 50° en gros et le ventilateur à 1800 RPM, c'était parfait !

Je viens aussi de passer à 2 go de RAM, pour l'instant rien à signaler mais je vais voir sur la durée.


----------



## leforban (8 Novembre 2007)

Arf suis d&#233;&#231;u, livraison aujourd'hui d'apres le site  Apple, je t&#233;l&#233;phone chez UPS et apparament il arrive demain. Pourtant il est tout proche de chez moi :'(


----------



## Rémi M (8 Novembre 2007)

Il est a Shangaïe snif!!!!!! J'espere que cette nuit il partira pour arriver à Paris et pour qu'il arrive dans mon petit village!!


----------



## leforban (8 Novembre 2007)

J'ai fait le forcing tout a l'heure et j'ai téléphoner au livreur, on s'est donné un point de rendez-vous sur ça tournée et j'ai choppé mon macbook.

Elle est vraiment pas mal cette machine, je me réjouis de voir à l'usage si je trouve ça pratique, sinon pour le momment je suis assez content. L'écran est juste un peu désopilant par rapport a celui de mon imac 24"...

Par contre je me réjouis de recevoir mes 4 go de ram car avec 1 seul c'est limite je trouve niveau réactivité...


----------



## nicolasf (8 Novembre 2007)

Et je pense que les 4 go ne seront pas de trop. Avec 2 go, j'ai quand même un Swap d'1 go actuellement, sans rien faire d'exceptionnel. Mais Safari et iTunes sont de gros consommateurs de RAM, sans compter Pages avec de gros documents. Et en plus Rosetta tourne alors au final, finalement, ça va vite...

Je serai intéressé d'ailleurs d'avoir ton expérience avec 4 go de RAM. 

Ceci dit, cela marche très bien avec 2 go et même avec 1 go. Je remarque juste qu'il y a su SWAP mais dans l'utilisation, ça ne se voit pas...


----------



## leforban (8 Novembre 2007)

Pas de probleme, je te donen mes impression des que je re&#231;oit les barrettes. En fait l'id&#233;e m'est venue de passer directement &#224; 4 go lorsque j'ai vu mon imac 2go "ramer" legerement dans certaines situation. De plus les prix de la ram sont int&#233;ressant, et selon moi  "transiter" par 2 go de ram ne fait que perdre de l'argent et du temps. Car finalement on va devoir se casser la tete pour revendre les deux barettes d'un gigas pour 3 fois rien. Alors autant foncer direct et maintenant je suis tranquil car j'ai le max support&#233; par le chipset


----------



## nicolasf (8 Novembre 2007)

Certes, mais l'investissement n'est pas le même (une soixantaine d'euros pour 2 go, c'est donné). Je changerai si j'en sens vraiment le besoin, soit quand les barrettes de 2 go seront aussi démocratiques que celle de un giga aujourd'hui...


----------



## ashitaka (8 Novembre 2007)

> J'ai fait le forcing tout a l'heure et j'ai t&#233;l&#233;phoner au livreur



Bravo, ce n'est pas &#233;vident de demander cela.

C'est pas mal 1Go de ram, mais comme vous dites... je sens que c'est le minimum... idem, d&#232;s que les 2Go tombent, j'en prendrai deux barettes.

(HOLALA.. quand je repasse sur l'ibook.... QUEL DINOSAURE, rien que l'&#233;cran : GROS PIXELS.. on dirait un playschool )


----------



## leforban (8 Novembre 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Certes, mais l'investissement n'est pas le même (une soixantaine d'euros pour 2 go, c'est donné). Je changerai si j'en sens vraiment le besoin, soit quand les barrettes de 2 go seront aussi démocratiques que celle de un giga aujourd'hui...





Oui c'est sur que ce n'est pas le meme investisement d'ailleurs je me le suis permis car cela fait plus d'un an que j'économise pour un portable que j'avais prévu d'acheter maximum pour le 15 janvier.:rose:


----------



## Spyd3rX (9 Novembre 2007)

macboookkk recuuuuuuuuuu

je chauffe l'apn...


----------



## leforban (9 Novembre 2007)

GG !! Oui fait nous quelques photos meme si je sais deja pus ou moins a quoi il ressemble ^^


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2007)

Spyd3rX a dit:


> macboookkk recuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> je chauffe l'apn...



C'est quoi ta configuration stp et a quel date la commandé stp??


----------



## Spyd3rX (9 Novembre 2007)

http://users.edpnet.be/spy/Macbook/















http://users.edpnet.be/spy/Macbook/IMG_0943.JPG







@ immortal : Regarde ma signature
Il livrent plus vite en belgique, comme j' 'avais pens&#233; ^^
http://users.edpnet.be/spy/Macbook/IMG_0941.JPG


----------



## leforban (9 Novembre 2007)

Je pense que ça configuration est celle qui se trouve dans ça signature ^^

Pour la date je sais pas. Mais vu qu'il a pris une option à 2 go ça a du prendre un peu de temps ...


----------



## titom63 (9 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

Vraiment joli ce macbook, je vais finir par craquer.... vivement noel 

et l'iphone a cot&#233; c'est la classe ;-)

Merci pour les photos...

Donnes nous tes impressions sur la machine quand tu l'aura un peu utilis&#233;e

A+


----------



## Spyd3rX (9 Novembre 2007)

Je l'ai command&#233; le jour de sa sortie, le 1er novembre.

Premiere impression : J'ai du mal avec le touchpad ! 
La machine est fluide, et les appliquations se lancent quazi directement (faut attendre 1-2 sec en g&#233;n&#233;ral, mais c'est peutetre du au maj qu'il ma demand&#233

Edit : j'ai du mal mais cest mon premier portable aussi


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2007)

Ok merci moi je l'ai commandé le 4 novembre donc vos pronostique??Quand l'aurais-je??


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2007)

Vous savez où c'est "Arnhem Hub"??


----------



## Spyd3rX (9 Novembre 2007)

Transfert de 200 photo en cours, Le ventilateur s'entend beaucoup ^^

edit : le reacteur s'est arret&#233;


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2007)

Alors pas de réponse??


----------



## Spyd3rX (9 Novembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Alors pas de réponse??


C'est une ville des Pays-Bas, regarde dans google


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2007)

Ok merci


----------



## nicolasf (9 Novembre 2007)

Je suis en train de tester la virtualisation (Fusion et XP) et ça marche vraiment bien. Je m'attendais à des ralentissements, mais vraiment rien.

C'est là en tout cas que les besoins en RAM se feront pressants je pense. 512 Mo avec XP, ça passe, mais avec Vista il faut 1 go minimum, et du coup, côté Mac OS, c'est moins bien.


----------



## leforban (9 Novembre 2007)

Oui c'est pour ça que j'ai pris direct 4 go pour etre vraiment tranquil.


----------



## divoli (9 Novembre 2007)

Sauf erreur de ma part, s'il s'agit de portables BTO (standards), ils peuvent venir d'un stock aux Pays-Bas donc ça peut aller très vite.
Si ce sont des portables CTO (donc avec des options), cela peut être beaucoup plus long...


----------



## nicolasf (9 Novembre 2007)

leforban a dit:


> Oui c'est pour ça que j'ai pris direct 4 go pour etre vraiment tranquil.



Oui, je pense que je le ferai un jour ou l'autre. Mais bon, comme je ne penses pas utiliser douze machines virtuelles en même temps, XP avec ses 512 suffira. Surtout que je ne compte pas vraiment l'utiliser tous les jours non plus...


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2007)

Oui sa prend plus longtemps!! La preuve moi!!


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2007)

Moi maintenant c'est marqué ça sur tnt.com : 
-09 nov. 2007 05:57 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
-08 nov. 2007 12:02 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 
-07 nov. 2007 15:35 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point 
-07 nov. 2007 14:55 Shanghai Consignment Picked Up


----------



## divoli (9 Novembre 2007)

Donc tu devrais l'avoir dans le courant de la semaine prochaine, je pense (plutôt en milieu de semaine)...


----------



## tifise (9 Novembre 2007)

j ai commande mon macbook ce matin , ya plus qu a attendre en attendant je vais essayer de me familiarise avec le monde mac que je ne connais pas du tous lol
quelqu un a des tuyaux pour les applications et ou les trouve ???


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Donc tu devrais l'avoir dans le courant de la semaine prochaine, je pense (plutôt en milieu de semaine)...



Ok merci beaucoup sa va être dur c'est de plus en plus dur d'attendre quand on c'est qu'il est sur la route pour nous!!


----------



## xao85 (9 Novembre 2007)

Bon courage pour ceux qui attendent... Moi mon macbook pro qui vient de f&#234;ter son deuxi&#232;me mois, se porte bien... J'ai toujours pas r&#233;ussi &#224; le faire ramer...


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2007)

Oui normal c'est mac leur ordinateur son des bêtes!!!


----------



## Rémi M (9 Novembre 2007)

Oui normal c'est mac leur ordinateur son des bêtes!!!


----------



## Timekeeper (10 Novembre 2007)

Oh chouette le topic id&#233;al pour moi qui voulait raconter ma vie  

Bon alors salut les gens, j'ai command&#233; le mien mardi soir, il est arriv&#233; ce vendredi midi.

*Toute* premi&#232;re impression : mauvaise. Au lieu de d&#233;marrer normalement, il m'a lanc&#233; un Apple Hardware Test, sans disque dans le lecteur pourtant, et m'a trouv&#233; une erreur !


```
Apple Hardware Test :

  Derni&#232;re ex&#233;cution :	09/11/07 12:04
  Version :	3A137
  Suite de tests :	Test rapide
  R&#233;sultat :	&#201;chec
  Code d'&#233;chec :	4SNS/1/40000001: TB0T
```

Ensuite par contre c'est du bonheur, m&#234;me si tout n'est pas parfais.

Je passe vite fais sur les points positifs : il est peu bruyant (inaudible d&#232;s qu'on tape au clavier ou qu'il y a un bruit de fond comme la t&#233;l&#233.

Points n&#233;gatifs : 
les bords durs et anguleux, mes paumes vont &#234;tre toutes rouges si je joue avec tout le WE  ; 
les raccourcis claviers qui ont chang&#233;s, comme Spotlight, ou simplement la touche FN qui me tombe sous le doigt, c'est tout &#224; r&#233;apprendre ; 
la disparition de la touche "Pomme" et les diff&#233;rents racourcis pr&#233;-imprim&#233;s sur les touches de fonction : si on veut tout changer, ces impressions compliquent plus qu'elles n'aident ;
PhotoBooth qui rame un peu en g&#233;n&#233;ral, et beaucoup pour charger la page d'incrustations ;
l'&#233;cran aux couleurs un peu chaudes quand-m&#234;me hein, finalement ;
son angle de vision vertical, surtout, carr&#233;ment limit&#233; : le gris des fen&#234;tres au premier plan passe trop rapidement du gris p&#226;le au vert kaki sombre.


Et puis bon, je n'ai pas de film &#224; monter ces temps-ci, ni autre menu-boulot passionnant, donc je me retrouve &#224; consulter les m&#234;mes sites web qu'avant sur mon iMac, ce qui m'&#233;nerve un peu, de ne pas avoir tout de suite l'occasion de sentir la puissance de la b&#234;te . C'est con &#224; dire mais je vais devoir installer Windows pour m'occuper


----------



## Rémi M (10 Novembre 2007)

Il n'a pas bouger depuis hier matin a 5h du matin!!
Il est toujours au m&#234;me endroit au Pays-Bas


----------



## leforban (10 Novembre 2007)

Ce n'est pas parce que le site n'a pas été mis à jour qu'il n'a pas bougé...

Par contre le WE c'est sur que ça va pas avancer des masses... :mouais:


----------



## Rémi M (10 Novembre 2007)

Ok merci parce que j'aurais voulu l'avoir hier ou aujourd'hui pour en profiter du week-end mais je ne pourais pas en profiter ce week-end!!


----------



## xao85 (10 Novembre 2007)

Pour info, mon L&#233;opard &#233;tait aux Pays-Bas tout le weekend et est arriv&#233; le lundi! 

M&#234;me si ce n'est qu'un petit paquet compar&#233; &#224; un ordinateur, je pense que &#231;a marche pareil pour la livraison!


----------



## Rémi M (10 Novembre 2007)

Ok merci tu me remonte le m'oral parce que il est au Pays-Bas depuis hier donc peut-etre aujoud'hui ou lundi!!


----------



## Rémi M (10 Novembre 2007)

A 11h29min j'ai reçu la facture de mon Macbook!!!(Mais pas le Macbook!!)


----------



## Timekeeper (10 Novembre 2007)

Eeu, question à ceux qui ont utilisés le graveur de DVD (je sais qu'il y en a puisque BootCamp n'est pas installé par défaut ) : quand le disque est avalé, le graveur fait-il trois espcèces de "crak" ? Et un autre avant l'ejection ?

Je trouve ce bruit anormal et très inquiétant


----------



## leforban (10 Novembre 2007)

Oui moi aussi il fait ces espèces de craquements, meme quand il sort de la veille ou quand je le démarre. Je suppose que c'est le calibrage du lecteur et que c'est normal...

D'autres personnes entendenet-t-elles ce bruit ?


----------



## divoli (10 Novembre 2007)

Les lecteurs optiques des MB et MBP peuvent émettre différents bruits, à mettre également en rapport avec l'épaisseur du disque que l'on insère.

Cela peut inquiéter quelqu'un qui n'a pas l'habitude; par exemple (extrait du site d'Apple):
http://a248.e.akamai.net/7/248/51/3....com/images/kbase/305478/305478_mbinsert.aiff

Tous les bruits de ces lecteurs sont répertoriés sur le site d'Apple:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=305478


----------



## leforban (10 Novembre 2007)

Wa je ne savais pas que tous les bruits étaient répertoriés sur le site apple. C'est vraiment bien fait. Mes craintes (aussi minimes qu'elles soient) s'envolent...
Merci pour l'info


----------



## Timekeeper (10 Novembre 2007)

C'est exactement ce bruit. Rassuré merci


----------



## Spyd3rX (10 Novembre 2007)

c'est très impressionant au début, mais je l'avais deja entendu sur un imac, donc je me suis dit que c etais normal


----------



## leforban (10 Novembre 2007)

Oui sauf que l'imac ne fait pas ce bruit lorsqu'il sort de la veille ou lorsqu'on le d&#233;marre, il le fait uniquement quand il "mange" un disque... Enfin je pense du moins.


----------



## Rémi M (10 Novembre 2007)

Pensez-vous que mon Macbook pourait arriver aujourd'hui??


----------



## leforban (10 Novembre 2007)

Honnetement un samedi ça m'étonnerai. Mais bon tu es presque sur de l'avoir lundi.

Tu m'as l'air vraiment très impatient


----------



## Rémi M (10 Novembre 2007)

Oui je le suis!!!(C'est mon 1er Mac et j'ai 14ans en même temps donc je suis très impatient)!!


----------



## leforban (10 Novembre 2007)

Bah c'est tout a fait légitime, beaucoup de macusers plus vieux et plus mature ressente la même chose dans les meme circonstance. 

Par contre ce qui m'étonne, c'est comment as-tu connu l'univers Apple? Comment l'idée de switcher a-t-elle germée ? 
Car généralement a ton age on pense juste a avoir a PC avec une bonne carte graphique pour pouvoir jouer (enfin en tout cas c'était mon cas   )


----------



## Rémi M (10 Novembre 2007)

Et bien tout a commencé quand j'ai vu l'ipod nano, je suis allé l'acheter et je me suis inscrit sur Apple store, 2 semaines après ils mon envoyaient par e-mail des pubs et j'ai vu le Macbook je m'en suis fait un pour voir le prix et je me suis dit : il est beau et pas trop cher pourquoi pas. Je l'ai mis de côter et un autre jour encore et la je me suis dit c'est vrai il est beau et pas cher!! Je suis parti en vacances et je suis allé acheter un bouquin de Mac (SVM MAC) et je l'ai lu 3fois!! Et donc c'est comme ça que la folie de Mac et venu en moi!!

Voila l'histoire!!


----------



## leforban (10 Novembre 2007)

Intéressant en tout cas je te souhaite bien des années d'utilisation Mac  

Et vivement lundi


----------



## divoli (10 Novembre 2007)

Je dirais mardi apr&#232;s-midi ou mercredi (lundi, &#231;a me para&#238;t vraiment un peu court)...


----------



## Rémi M (10 Novembre 2007)

Oui enfin tout le temps que c'est pas Mercredi,Jeudi,Vendredi...


----------



## Rémi M (10 Novembre 2007)

C'est normal que depuis hier 5h au matin il n'a pas bougé mon Macbook??


----------



## xao85 (10 Novembre 2007)

Oui c'est vrai que c'est rare de voir des jeunes de 14 ans interessé par un mac... Moi je pestais contre mon père à cet âge là, car il n'y avait que des mac à la maison et pour jouer c'était la merde! 
Puis quand j'ai choisi mon premier ordi (à mes 20 ans) et ben c'était trop tard j'étais "virusser" par mac OS X.


----------



## Rémi M (10 Novembre 2007)

Mort de rire...


----------



## Timekeeper (10 Novembre 2007)

Hum, tiens, on lit partout que les MacBook &#231;a fait un bruit d'Ariane 12, et qu'on pourrait y faire cuire un oeuf : qu'en est-il du votre ?

Je suis surpris, le mien, pour du surf, stagne entre 40 et 50 degr&#233;s pour le CPU et 30/40 degr&#233;s pour le disque dur, que ce soit sur une table ou mes genoux.

Ca c'est le genre de truc qui me fait encore un peu plus penser que j'ai bien fait d'attendre le Santa Rosa


----------



## nicolasf (10 Novembre 2007)

En effet, je m'attendais à ce qu'il chauffe plus et fasse plus de bruit. Par contre, il chauffe vite, dès que les processeurs sont un peu demandés, et les ventilateurs réagissent très vite et très fort. Mais ils sont aussi très très efficace (la température perd une dizaine de degrés en un rien de temps) donc ils ne fonctionnent pas longtemps...

Quant à y faire cuire un uf, personnellement, je ne tenterais pas...


----------



## xao85 (10 Novembre 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> En effet, je m'attendais à ce qu'il chauffe plus et fasse plus de bruit. Par contre, il chauffe vite, dès que les processeurs sont un peu demandés, et les ventilateurs réagissent très vite et très fort. Mais ils sont aussi très très efficace (la température perd une dizaine de degrés en un rien de temps) donc ils ne fonctionnent pas longtemps...
> 
> Quant à y faire cuire un uf, personnellement, je ne tenterais pas...



Je vais peut être dire une bétise mais dans un macbook si mes souvenirs sont bons: il n'y qu'UN ventilateur! (en tout cas à l'époque des core duo c'est sur!)


----------



## nicolasf (10 Novembre 2007)

Oui, tu as raison, c'est une erreur de ma part. Il n'y a bien qu'un ventilateur, tout ce qui le concerne doit être donc compris au singulier dans mon message précédent... 

Je suis en train de tester une compression vidéo avec, en parallèle, Fusion et XP (qui ne fait rien de spécial, il est vrai). Autant dire que les processeurs sont très demandés. Résultat des cours : environ 75° et ventilateur à 6000 rpm environ. Mais même là, le bruit n'est pas gênant, je dirais, comme ça, beaucoup moins qu'un homologue sans fauve...


----------



## kaos (10 Novembre 2007)

Pour les soucis de temperature et de bruits faites un saut sur le sujet
"economie d energie // coolbook"

coolbook est un logiciel qui coute 6 euros  il a transformé mon macbook.


Bienvenue sur macbook a vous tous 




blacbook 2ghtz core duo
acheté en reconditionné 1000 euros
1,5 g de ram gratos (commandé avec 512 reçu avec 2X1 G )
hd 80 G


ça le fait hein quand on le sort de carton


----------



## Timekeeper (10 Novembre 2007)

_The "Santa Rosa" / LED MacBook Pro is only partially supported. Read the manual for more info._ sur le site de CoolBook. De plus, comme il ne chauffe pas &#233;norm&#233;ment, le logiciel perd de son int&#233;r&#234;t 

Bon sinon, petite frayeur ce soir : je l'allume, et l&#224;, gros BIIIIIIIIIIIIIP tr&#232;s fort, qui me casse presque les oreilles et ne finit pas.
En fait le bouton d'allumage &#233;tait rest&#233; coinc&#233; sur un coin _(fa&#231;on de parler pour un bouton rond )_
J'appuie, il remonte, la diode s'&#233;tteind la pomme s'affiche et le Dong se fait entendre, tout va bien, tout est sous contr&#244;le :love:


----------



## Rémi M (11 Novembre 2007)

Macbook toujours au même endroit snif!! En plus Apple pour suivre son colis font une mise a jour!!


----------



## leforban (11 Novembre 2007)

Bah t'en fais pas trop essaie de penser et de faire autre chose meme si je sais que c'est pas facile. De toute façon le we rien ne sera mis a jour.

Et tu ne devrais pas le recevoir avant demain ou apres demain malheureusement...


----------



## Rémi M (11 Novembre 2007)

Oui c'est pas grave!!


----------



## Tox (11 Novembre 2007)

Timekeeper a dit:


> Hum, tiens, on lit partout que les MacBook ça fait un bruit d'Ariane 12, et qu'on pourrait y faire cuire un oeuf : qu'en est-il du votre ?
> 
> Je suis surpris, le mien, pour du surf, stagne entre 40 et 50 degrés pour le CPU et 30/40 degrés pour le disque dur, que ce soit sur une table ou mes genoux.
> 
> Ca c'est le genre de truc qui me fait encore un peu plus penser que j'ai bien fait d'attendre le Santa Rosa


 Les MB C2D ne présentent pas les problèmes que tu cites. Ils sont silencieux, le ventilateur est par contre réactif dès que le processeur commence à chauffer (autour des 60°). Pour cuire un oeuf, il te faut un MB Pro, beaucoup plus conducteur, alu oblige.


----------



## Timekeeper (11 Novembre 2007)

Oki, je prend un Pro le jour ou je part en rendonn&#233;e pour la journ&#233;e 




immortal2 a dit:


> Macbook toujours au m&#234;me endroit snif!! En plus Apple pour suivre son colis font une mise a jour!!



Que dit le site de suivi ? Toujours l&#224; :



> Moi maintenant c'est marqu&#233; &#231;a sur tnt.com :
> -09 nov. 2007 05:57 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
> -08 nov. 2007 12:02 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot
> -07 nov. 2007 15:35 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point
> -07 nov. 2007 14:55 Shanghai Consignment Picked Up



?


----------



## Rémi M (11 Novembre 2007)

Timekeeper a dit:


> Oki, je prend un Pro le jour ou je part en rendonnée pour la journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu vas sur le site de la TNT :
http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/tracke...ericSiteIdent=
Ensuite, tu coches "Réf. interne".
Puis, tu rentres le "numéro de 
référence d'expédition" qu'Apple t'a fourni par mail lorsqu'ils t'ont confirmer l'expédition de ta machine.


----------



## nicolasf (11 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Les MB C2D ne présentent pas les problèmes que tu cites. Ils sont silencieux, le ventilateur est par contre réactif dès que le processeur commence à chauffer (autour des 60°). Pour cuire un oeuf, il te faut un MB Pro, beaucoup plus conducteur, alu oblige.



Oui, cette réaction vraiment rapide m'étonne, même par rapport à l'iBook. Il ne chauffait pas, mais le ventilateur ne se déclenchait que quand il atteignait son maximum (une soixantaine de degrés). Là, j'ai l'impression qu'une simple demande du processeur suffit à le lancer.

Mais au moins, c'est efficace...


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Pour cuire un oeuf, il te faut un MB Pro, beaucoup plus conducteur, alu oblige.



Oui et non. Les MBP ont tendance à chauffer énormément sous la coque, mais pas tellement dessus (coté clavier / repose-poignets).

Donc cela me parait difficile d'y faire cuire un oeuf, à moins de le retourner.


----------



## Rémi M (11 Novembre 2007)

Timekeeper a dit:


> Oki, je prend un Pro le jour ou je part en rendonnée pour la journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui il est toujours au même endroit!! Désolé pour le truc que je t'ai répondu je me suis trompé de réponse!!


----------



## Tox (11 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui et non. Les MBP ont tendance à chauffer énormément sous la coque, mais pas tellement dessus (coté clavier / repose-poignets).
> 
> Donc cela me parait difficile d'y faire cuire un oeuf, à moins de le retourner.


 Couverture chauffante, alors ?


----------



## LE SURFER D'ARGENT (11 Novembre 2007)

Voila, c'est fait! Aprés plusieurs mois de tergiversion et de présentation à ma chère et tendre nous avons swicher pour un macbook 2.2 G, 1GO, white. Commandé le 9/11 livré le 13/11! Je n'en peut plus d'attendre!!! 
Je pense le monté à 2 GO avec barettes kingston!!
Ca y est j'appartient à la secte des accros de la pomme!!!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## kaos (11 Novembre 2007)

bienvenue le surfer  bon choix


----------



## LE SURFER D'ARGENT (11 Novembre 2007)

En plus je me suis fait un petit cadeau d'anniversaire, je suis du 7/11!!!!


----------



## leforban (11 Novembre 2007)

F&#233;llicitation


----------



## saax83 (11 Novembre 2007)

Salut &#224; tous voila j'ai command&#233; mon macbook le 7/11 et normalement je dois le recevoir demain par contre moi ce n'est pas TNT qui me le livre mais UPS ...
Enfin impatient comme tout le monde de le recevoir ...
Actuellement il est depuis le 9/11 &#224; Brussels.


----------



## LE SURFER D'ARGENT (11 Novembre 2007)

Moi le mien est bloqué sur PARIS depuis le 9/11,  alors qu'il a fait HOLLANDE - BELGIQUE - FRANCE en 1 journée!!! 
Pas de chance il a fallu qu'il arrive en FRANCE en plein week end!
Livré par UPS également.


----------



## saax83 (11 Novembre 2007)

LE SURFER D'ARGENT a dit:


> Moi le mien est bloqué sur PARIS depuis le 9/11,  alors qu'il a fait HOLLANDE - BELGIQUE - FRANCE en 1 journée!!!
> Pas de chance il a fallu qu'il arrive en FRANCE en plein week end!
> Livré par UPS également.



oui moi aussi c'est comme toi tu vas le recevoir demain par contre tu sais vers quelle heure il passe ???


----------



## LE SURFER D'ARGENT (11 Novembre 2007)

Il mette livraison le 13/11, donc mardi!!:mouais: 
Mais je me dits qu'ils ont mis 1 journée pour faire 3 pays, ups ne va pas mettre 2 jours pour faire PARIS - LYON quand même ????:hein: 
Alors livraison en avance?:rateau:  De toute façons je me fais livrer sur mon lieu de travail, alors j'aurais la surprise!!!!!!


----------



## saax83 (11 Novembre 2007)

LE SURFER D'ARGENT a dit:


> Il mette livraison le 13/11, donc mardi!!:mouais:
> Mais je me dits qu'ils ont mis 1 journ&#233;e pour faire 3 pays, ups ne va pas mettre 2 jours pour faire PARIS - LYON quand m&#234;me ????:hein:
> Alors livraison en avance?:rateau:  De toute fa&#231;ons je me fais livrer sur mon lieu de travail, alors j'aurais la surprise!!!!!!


ouais, moi j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; c'est bien pour demain je croise les doigts par contre je vais commander a part les barrettes et un autre disque dur car sur le site apple c'est trop cher ....
J'ai trouver une boutique pr&#232;s de chez moi 2*2giga pour environ 100 Euros  maintenant je vais regarder pour un DD 250 Giga.
Par contre la barrette c'est de la 5200 SO DIMM DDR2 mais elle tourne a 667 MHz aussi donc si vous avez des infos je suis preneur ...


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

saax83 a dit:


> Par contre la barrette c'est de la 5200 SO DIMM DDR2 mais elle tourne a 667 MHz aussi donc si vous avez des infos je suis preneur ...



Franchement, je la sens moyen, ton histoire. Il vaut mieux choisir des barrettes parfaitement adaptées et réputées, sinon tu prends le risque d'avoir des soucis (freeze, kernel panic...).

Tu peux avoir avoir des kits de 2 X 2 Go pour des prix d'environ 160 à 180 euros, et d'excellente qualité.

Enfin bon...


----------



## LE SURFER D'ARGENT (11 Novembre 2007)

Chez GROS BILL il font la barrette de 1 go en kingstone pas trops chère, je vais en prendre 2, ce qui parait amplement suffisant d'après ce que l'on peut lire ici et là et en plus on a un site qui vient d'ouvrir sur LYON; je préfère mettre de la marque et être tranquille.
Quitte à acheter une belle pomme autant lui donner un bon engrais!!!!! 
Ouais bon je sais on peut faire mieux comme humour....:rose:


----------



## saax83 (11 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Franchement, je la sens moyen, ton histoire. Il vaut mieux choisir des barrettes parfaitement adapt&#233;es et r&#233;put&#233;es, sinon tu prends le risque d'avoir des soucis (freeze, kernel panic...).
> 
> Tu peux avoir avoir des kits de 2 X 2 Go pour des prix d'environ 160 &#224; 180 euros, et d'excellente qualit&#233;.
> 
> Enfin bon...



ok merci pour le conseil de toute facon si ca plante je le vois rapidement mais je vais prendre de la barrette m&#233;moire 5300 comme indiqu&#233; sur le site ...
De toute facon il me faut deja recevoir le mac LOL


----------



## saax83 (12 Novembre 2007)

Voila je viens de recevoir mon macbook ... très rapide et sérieux apple et UPS félicitat ion


----------



## cagouille10 (12 Novembre 2007)

Damned, je l'ai commandé par mon apple center local, le 2/11 et toujours rien.
 
Bon jsuis un peu impatient il est vrai.


----------



## Rémi M (12 Novembre 2007)

YOUHHHOOOOOUUU et bof bof!!!
Parce que demain je l'ai mon Macbook mais je devais l'avoir aujourd'hui mais il a eu un accident sur l'autoroute de lille a arras donc du retard et donc pas pu etre livrer mais bon c'est pas grave demain je l'ai!!!


----------



## xao85 (12 Novembre 2007)

Jen connais un qui va pas dormir de la nuit et qui va rien écouter en cours demain!


----------



## Rémi M (12 Novembre 2007)

Oui!! Je le sens bien aussi!!


----------



## dudusiong (13 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tu peux avoir avoir des kits de 2 X 2 Go pour des prix d'environ 160 &#224; 180 euros, et d'excellente qualit&#233;.
> 
> Enfin bon...



Bonjour,
As-tu une adresse &#224; me recommander pour ce genre de kit ?  J'ai regard&#233; chez Macway ; on est plut&#244;t &#224; 200 Euro pour 2 barettes de 2 Go.

Merci


----------



## Rémi M (13 Novembre 2007)

Ca Y Est J'ai Eu Mon Macbook!!!!! Tros Content


----------



## Rémi M (13 Novembre 2007)

Je n'arrive pas a installer aMSN!!! Help please


----------



## xao85 (13 Novembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Ca Y Est J'ai Eu Mon Macbook!!!!! Tros Content



Les photos...  depuis le temps que u nous en parle, si yen a pas je boule rouge!


----------



## Rémi M (13 Novembre 2007)

Oui je vais en mettre!! Mais pour aMSN je fais comment??


----------



## xao85 (13 Novembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas a installer aMSN!!! Help please



Rooo, c'est un fichier .dmg si je ne me trompe... donc ça va te créeer une sorte de petit lanceur(comme une clé USB) dedans il y a lapplication que tu fais glisser dans le dossier application. Ca copie le tout et ya plus qu'à utiliser! C'est simple un mac! :rateau:


----------



## Rémi M (13 Novembre 2007)

Ok merci!!


----------



## xao85 (13 Novembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Ok merci!!


Après tu peut éjecter "le petit lanceur"  en le mettant dans la poubelle ou dans le finder il y a un bouton ejecter!


----------



## divoli (13 Novembre 2007)

dudusiong a dit:


> Bonjour,
> As-tu une adresse &#224; me recommander pour ce genre de kit ?  J'ai regard&#233; chez Macway ; on est plut&#244;t &#224; 200 Euro pour 2 barettes de 2 Go.
> 
> Merci




Par exemple sur le site (europ&#233;en) de Crucial:
http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/listparts.aspx?model=MacBook%202.2GHz%20Intel%20Core%202%20Duo%20%2813-inch%20White%29

Ou chez Ramshopping (qui vend des barrettes Kingston):
http://www.ramshopping.fr/basketadd.php?partnumber=KTA-MB667K2/4G
(le site indique pour MacBook Pro, mais ce sont les m&#234;mes barrettes pour MacBook)

J'indique ces 2 fabricants (Crucial et Kingston) car ils sont tr&#232;s r&#233;put&#233;s. Les prix sont bien inf&#233;rieurs &#224; 200 euros au moment o&#249; j'&#233;cris ces lignes.


Il y a &#233;galement d'autres marques, mais dans tous les cas, c'est de la PC2-5300 DDR2-667 200-pin SODIMM.


----------



## Rémi M (13 Novembre 2007)

Ok merci pour tous et les photos arrive bientot!!!


----------



## Rémi M (13 Novembre 2007)

Dites c'est normal que j'ai pas de DVD ???


----------



## Rémi M (13 Novembre 2007)

Non Je Me Suis Tromper Elle Etait Tomber!!!


----------



## Rémi M (13 Novembre 2007)

Trop beau n'empeche mon Macbook!!! MERCI APPLE!!!


----------



## leforban (13 Novembre 2007)

lol en tout cas il a l'air content  

Amuse toi bien


----------



## Tox (13 Novembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Ca Y Est J'ai Eu Mon Macbook!!!!! Tros Content


 Il était temps !


----------



## dudusiong (13 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Par exemple sur le site (européen) de Crucial:
> http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/listparts.aspx?model=MacBook%202.2GHz%20Intel%20Core%202%20Duo%20%2813-inch%20White%29
> 
> Ou chez Ramshopping (qui vend des barrettes Kingston):
> ...



Merci pour les liens


----------



## divoli (13 Novembre 2007)

dudusiong a dit:


> Merci pour les liens



De rien.

Sur Crucial, en ajoutant la TVA fran&#231;aise et les frais de transport, cela revient &#224; environ 177 euros TTC.

Sur Ramshopping, cela revient &#224; environ 145 euros TTC ports inclus.

Donc &#231;a vaut le coup.



(En me basant sur les prix en ce jour).


----------



## maya95340 (13 Novembre 2007)

satel13 a dit:


> Bonjour,​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bonsoir, je rebondi à ta question, j'ai fais une commande chez apple qui a été confirmée le 1/11/2007. Cependant j'ai vu sur l'état de ma commande la semaine dernière que mon macbook noir 2.16 que j'avais commandé s'est transformé en macbook 2.2 ghz donc je ne sais pas si c'est exceptionnel, lié à la chance ou systématique mais bon tu peu toujours voir avec l'apple store pour voir si il ne peuvent pas le changer directement sans faire un retour de commande. Désolée si c'est je m'égare !!! J'attends ma commande qui a été envoyé aujourd'hui j'éspère bientôt la recevoir, je suis impatiente  !!! bon courage pourr ceux qui comme moi atendent leur petit bijoux !!! 
A++++


----------



## ashitaka (14 Novembre 2007)

bravo immortal2 !  te faudra un petit temps d'adaptation pour voir comme c'est super.


----------



## Rémi M (14 Novembre 2007)

Oui je le trouve trop beau!!!


----------



## Rémi M (14 Novembre 2007)

C'est quoi la touche option svp??


----------



## Tox (14 Novembre 2007)

Si tu as le nouveau clavier, la touche de chaque côté de la barre espace.
 
MEA CULPA !!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:

Touche option = touche à côté de la touche command = à côté de la barre espace !!!

Dis autrement, tu as deux touches command de chaque côté de la barre espace et une touche option entre CTRL et la touche command.


----------



## Rémi M (14 Novembre 2007)

Ok merci!!!


----------



## Tox (14 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Si tu as le nouveau clavier, la touche de chaque côté de la barre espace.
> 
> MEA CULPA !!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:
> 
> ...



Je déteste me planter de manière aussi bête :rose:


----------



## Rémi M (14 Novembre 2007)

non tu t'es pas tromper exactement!! je l'ai trouvé du premier coup!!!


----------



## Rémi M (17 Novembre 2007)

Voila mon Macbook!!!!


----------



## xao85 (17 Novembre 2007)

Raaaa le joie du premier mac! :love:


----------



## Rémi M (17 Novembre 2007)

Oui trop bien !! Ne ram pas impossible a planter!! L'ordinateur du futur!!Il ecrasera Windows (Windobe)!!!!


----------



## xao85 (17 Novembre 2007)

Plante (très) rarement... Mais ça arrive!


----------



## Rémi M (17 Novembre 2007)

Oui mais vraiment très très très très très très rarement!!!


----------



## Rémi M (17 Novembre 2007)

Comment on fait pour supprimé l'historique dans l'encadre de google?? 
Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## Rémi M (18 Novembre 2007)

O&#249; ce trouve sur le macbook la touche "supprim&#233;" sous PC?


----------



## xao85 (18 Novembre 2007)

Il n'y pas de touche supprimé, c'est la touche retour juste audessus de la touche entrée!


----------



## Dadaz (18 Novembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> O&#249; ce trouve sur le macbook la touche "supprim&#233;" sous PC?



Tu peux faire "suppr" avec la conbinaison "fn + <---".


----------



## Rémi M (18 Novembre 2007)

Ok merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Rémi M (18 Novembre 2007)

Mais sa ne marche pas


----------



## Dadaz (18 Novembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Mais sa ne marche pas



Qu'est ce que tu voulais faire exactement ?


----------



## Rémi M (18 Novembre 2007)

Je veux supprimé l'historique de la recherche dans google.


----------



## ashitaka (18 Novembre 2007)

Salut...

Bon il y a un truc qui commence &#224; m'embeter... le clavier ne r&#233;pond plus ... et cela m'arrive souvent. la seule solution : mettre en veille le macbook. j'ai lu sur internet que je ne suis pas un cas isol&#233;... mais je n'ai pas vu de francais en parler.

De plus, quand je mets en veille le macbook en le fermant... il commence &#224; se mettre en veille et red&#233;marre et se remet en veille...

hummm... vos avis ?

merci

a+


----------



## Rémi M (19 Novembre 2007)

Dysfonctionnement du clavier pour moi (novice). Et tu près d'un point vente Apple??


----------



## Rémi M (23 Novembre 2007)

ashitaka a dit:


> Salut...
> 
> Bon il y a un truc qui commence à m'embeter... le clavier ne répond plus ... et cela m'arrive souvent. la seule solution : mettre en veille le macbook. j'ai lu sur internet que je ne suis pas un cas isolé... mais je n'ai pas vu de francais en parler.
> 
> ...



Dysfonctionnement du clavier pour moi (novice). Et tu près d'un point vente Apple??


----------



## LE SURFER D'ARGENT (23 Novembre 2007)

Et bien voilà, j'ai bien reçu mon petit mac à la bonne date et à la bonne heure....
Mais faute de temps libre, je ne m'était pas reconnecté depuis plusieurs jours.
Donc voilà, j'y suis,  j'essaie de prendre mes marques avec ce léopard qui est prêt à mordre à la moindre de mes erreurs. Switcher  à été pour moi un pas important dans ma vie informatique puisque j'ai décidé d'abandonner ce monde sombre du plantage et autre bug du PC.
Je pense demandé pour Noël quelques cours à la fnac pour mieux dompter la "bête".
2 questions me taraude tout de même l'esprit :

1/ Comment ouvrir et visualiser plusieurs site sur internet en même temps; style internet explorer
2/ Il doit certainement y avoir une pile sur la petite télécommande fournit avec le mac, mais comment se change telle ?

La question subsidiaire : quand vous allez sur l'application et que vous faites glisser un programme sur la corbeille, est ce  que cela l'efface complètement du disque ou non!!!!

merci à vous.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

Bravo pour ta nouvelle machine 
Maintenant les réponse à tes questions
1/ Pour voir plusieurs sites en même temps, soit tu ouvres une nouvelle fenêtre (Pomme+N) soit tu ouvres un nouvelle onglet (Pomme+T)
2/ Pour la télécommande, il suffit de prendre un cure-dent et de pousser sur un le petit creux qui se trouve sur l'un des petit côté de la télécommande

Pour la question subsidiaire: Pour supprimer une application soit tu passe par le programme de désinstalations fourni avec le logiciel, soit par une application tierce (style Appltrap) ou par une manière manuelle, c'est ) dire à la poubelle comme tu l'indique. APrès il te suffit de passer par Spotlight pour vérifier s'il ne reste pas de petits fichiers.

J'espère avoir répondu à quelques intérrogations


----------



## sclicer (24 Novembre 2007)

Voilà pour moi le passage est imminent.
Par contre il me reste une question.
J'ai un ipod touch que je vais synchro de nouveau avec mon macbook dès que je l'aurais r eçu.
Or mon budget ne me permet pas de changer direct de disque dur, ce que je ferais dans 3-4 mois...
Me fausda-t-il alors reformater et resynchroniser mon ipod avec le macbook ?


----------



## Favremax (24 Novembre 2007)

Voila c'est fait!!!! Ceci est mon premier post écris depuis mon nouveau MB flamboyant.....

Ce matin j'ai cracque  

A 9h00 je me disais que j'allais attendre patiemment lundi pour commander sur l'AppleStore, et à 9h15 je sui monté en bagnole pour faire 2heures de route, destination le Premium Reseller   (j'ai même pas appelé pour savoir si y en avait en stock...

La je vient de déballer le tout et, que du bonheur....
Je crois que je vais commander une pizza pour ce soir et mettre en route la machine à café...


----------



## xao85 (24 Novembre 2007)

J'ai plus rien dans mon frigo tu m'invites???


----------



## Favremax (24 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai plus rien dans mon frigo tu m'invites???



Moi je mets la bouffe et toi les filles?


----------



## Rémi M (24 Novembre 2007)

Favremax a dit:


> Voila c'est fait!!!! Ceci est mon premier post écris depuis mon nouveau MB flamboyant.....
> 
> Ce matin j'ai cracque
> 
> ...



Bravo!! Tu as fait le bon choix.


----------



## xao85 (24 Novembre 2007)

Favremax a dit:


> Moi je mets la bouffe et toi les filles?



Ca marche! 
Et jrammène le bookpro il draguera ton macbook pdt ce temps!


----------



## Rémi M (24 Novembre 2007)

lol!!!


----------



## sonic971 (24 Novembre 2007)

Messieurs bonsoir, je me joint a ce post pour vous faire part de l'acquisition de mon MacBook cet après-midi 

J'en suis déjà fan j'ai du mal à décrocher.

Voilà tout

PS: MacBook 2,2GHz 2 Go de ram en NOIR bien sur


----------



## xao85 (24 Novembre 2007)

C'est ton premier mac?


----------



## LE SURFER D'ARGENT (25 Novembre 2007)

Voilà, j'ai un léger souçi :rose: , quand je vais sur le site de la fnac, impossible de lire des  extraits de musique. Cela m'enregistre un mini programme mais pas de musique!!!
Faut il faire un réglage sur quick ou charger un sous programme ?
Merci de votre aide.:love:


----------



## xao85 (25 Novembre 2007)

Je sais que pour bcp de site il faut Real Player en particulier amazon. La fnac je sais pas!


----------



## LE SURFER D'ARGENT (25 Novembre 2007)

Je trouve dommage que la simple lecture d'extrait de musique ne puisse pas être fait avec quick; 
Quand à real player, j'essaie de le télécharger sur différents site mais cela m'enregistre toujours un petit programme qui m'explique que c'est une application.
Je l'ouvre et à ce moment là il me donne tout un texte avec marqué tout en haut This program cannot be run in DOS mode".

Une explication svp ?:rose:


----------



## zigouiman (25 Novembre 2007)

salut à tous,

je viens aussi de m'offrir un beau MacBook blanc 2.0 avec Léopard :love: Et rien à dire c'est une superbe machine. Le clavier est super agréable mais demande un petit temps d'adaptation (espace entre les touches). 

Un truc qui m'a inquiété dès les premières heures d'utilisation, c'est une certaine lenteur de réponse du curseur (avec le trackPad) comme s'il avait du mal à se réveiller notamment après l'usage des flèches de défilement : super énervant  

Et bien dans les réglages du TrackPad, la fonction "ignorer les utilisation accidentelles du TrackPad" semble poser problème chez moi et bloque carrément l'usage du trackpad. Je l'ai désactivé et tout est revenu dans l'ordre, ouf !

Aucun autre problème en vu avec Léopard


----------



## Rémi M (27 Novembre 2007)

Bravo pour ton acquisition!! Moi j'ai pas le problème que tu as toi!


----------

